# Men crossing legs / hombres cruzarse de piernas



## blancalaw

In some countries it is acceptable for men to cross their legs all the way until the knees touch (like the ladies).  In others it is seen as a homosexual gesture.  What are your opinions about this?  What do you think when you see a man cross his legs like that?

En algunos países es aceptable para los hombres cruzarse de piernas hasta que las rodillas se toquen, (como las mujeres).  Para otros se ve como un gesto homosexual.  ¿Qué crees con respeto a esto?  ¿Qué piensas cuando ves a un hombre cruzarse de piernas así?


(¿Está bien dicho el español?  Me quedan dudas con "cross legs")


----------



## diegodbs

blancalaw said:
			
		

> In some countries it is acceptable for men to cross their legs all the way until the knees touch (like the ladies). In others it is seen as a homosexual gesture. What are your opinions about this? What do you think when you see a man cross his legs like that?
> 
> En algunos países es aceptable para los hombres cruzarse de piernas hasta que las rodillas se toquen, (como las mujeres). Para otros se ve como un gesto homosexual. ¿Qué crees *en relación/con respecto* a esto? ¿Qué piensas cuando ves a un hombre cruzarse de piernas así?
> 
> 
> (¿Está bien dicho el español? Me quedan dudas con "cross legs")


 
Aquí se hace de las dos maneras, y no pasa nada.


----------



## Don Borinqueno

En Los Estados Unidos los hombres no se cruzan las piernas asi. Normalmente las mujeres lo hacen.


----------



## ampurdan

With all my due respect, it sounds a little silly to me. It's like that thing they say about looking at one's nails... I don't think you can draw any conclusion of anybody's sexual tendences by the way they cross their legs... There are straight guys who cross their legs in the way you say and gays who don't do that...

Anyway, another thing is the way we conceptualize this. We can think that a man looks more manly when does not cross his legs that way... But this is just a personal view (which might be shared by many people, though).


----------



## Zakalwe

In France, generally men don't cross their legs as it is seen as a no-manly (pas virile) position. And usually only homosexuals do it. 
Moreover it is an unforcomtable position for men, as your 'things' are squashed (écrasé).
But i usually do it at work as there are not many ways to put the legs under the table.


----------



## mnzrob

Zakalwe said:
			
		

> But i usually do it at work as there are not many ways to put the legs under the table.


 
Heh heh, I couldn't agree with you more (also about the squishing)! I've always thought that you have to reach a certain age, before it's ok for a man to cross his legs this way. It looks ok for older men to do it, but when younger guys cross their legs, it does look a little fruity. But as Zakalwe said, it's one of the few positions  you can ...position your legs in under your desk at work. Therefore, I have recently been crossing my legs this way under my desk, also because it helps me straighten my back and keep from slouching. Hopefully I have reached that age, where it is somewhat acceptable. Actually, doesn't really matter too much in Germany, since it's not looked at the same way as it is in the US. 

Rob


----------



## GenJen54

While it is true it is considered culturally inappropriate for _anyone _to cross their legs in some countries, overall I agree with ampurdan that in today's day and time the premise of this seems a bit silly. This might have held true decades ago, when homosexuality was not as broadly accepted as it is now (there's still a long way to go on that front), but overall, this was probably a myth.

Crossing one's legs can be seen as an insult in some Arab countries because it is insulting to show the bottom of one's shoe. (Note: I do not know if this stems from a particular belief of Islam, or if it is limited to certain Middle-Eastern countries.)

I know many US men who cross their legs. Equally, I have known men in Europe to cross their legs. None were homosexual (unless they were cheating on their wives and were deep, deep in the closet).



			
				Don Borinqueno said:
			
		

> En Los Estados Unidos los hombres no se cruzan las piernas asi. Normalmente las mujeres lo hacen.


I believe this to be a generality, perhaps a generational thing. I know several US men who cross their legs, so to make a blanket assertion like this is not correct. 

From a purely "etiquette" standpoint, even women should not cross their legs at the knees. Instead, they should hold their knees together and cross their legs at the ankles. Of course, the vast majority of people are unaware of this, much less follow much basic "etiquette" these days.


----------



## fenixpollo

Don Borinqueno said:
			
		

> En Los Estados Unidos los hombres no se cruzan las piernas asi. Normalmente las mujeres lo hacen.


 I totally disagree. Many men in the U.S. cross their legs with their knees close together, rather than putting one ankle on a knee. If you do it right, squashing is not an issue. _edit_: And after reading Jen's post, let me add an etiquette question.  Which is more appealing -- when a man crosses his legs at the knee and shows his whole flank, from butt to foot; or when he crosses an ankle over a knee, spreads his legs and slouches in the seat to show off his nether regions?

I think it is viewed by many people as effeminate or affected, or both. I don't think you have to be older to pull it off, but I think that you have to portray either a certain air of formality, or gayness, or casual comfortability with your own body and posture... depending on the attitude you're trying to acheive. When I cross my legs this way, I'm going for the third one.


----------



## BasedowLives

I am testing myself.  As i sit here i crossed my legs all the way to see how it looks.  and it looks very effeminate.  Now if i bring my hand up to my chin as if i'm in deep thought it no longer looks effeminate, but more..."I am thinking about something. . . and it is very important"


----------



## nanel

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Aquí se hace de las dos maneras, y no pasa nada.


 No estoy del todo de acuerdo, no me parece muy común, de hecho en muchos casos se considera un gesto un tanto afeminado.


			
				blancalaw said:
			
		

> En algunos países es aceptable para los hombres cruzarse de piernas hasta que las rodillas se toquen, (como las mujeres). Para otros se ve como un gesto homosexual. ¿Qué crees en respeto a esto? ¿Qué piensas cuando ves a un hombre cruzarse de piernas así?
> 
> 
> (¿Está bien dicho el español? Me quedan dudas con "cross legs")


 Está bien dicho "cruzarse de piernas", sólo una pequeña corrección (en rojo).


----------



## JazzByChas

I am a "metro-sexual:" I get manicures, pedicures, face-waxings, and take care of my appearance.  Sometimes I cross my legs, sometimes I don't...for me it's just a matter of comfort.  

I haven't been comforatable crossing my ankle over my knee in quite a while, so I don't do it any more...but that's just age...<sigh>.

In the end, who cares?!?!  Just do what is comfortable for you...(just don't show us your "nether regions..."  

...


----------



## JazzByChas

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> From a purely "etiquette" standpoint, even women should not cross their legs at the knees. Instead, they should hold their knees together and cross their legs at the ankles. Of course, the vast majority of people are unaware of this, much less follow much basic "etiquette" these days


 
So...what if the woman is wearing pants...same applies?
(Inquiring minds want to know!)


----------



## anamadrid

the thing about crossing legs is more about corporal language, is has nothing to do with male or female, is not strange to me a man crossing his legs.
I agree with the "metro-sexual" ja,ja


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Me temo que depende de el ambiente en el que te encuentres. Cruzar las piernas hasta juntar las rodillas puede ser un tanto cuanto más refinado y en algunos ambientes puede resultar afeminado, pero en etiqueta es totalmente correcto pues no incomodas a quienes están cerca de ti con tus piernas.
En otros ambientes es normal y mejor visto cruzar las piernas con el tobillo de una recargado sobre la rodilla de la otra. Supuestamente es más varonil.
Las mujeres -según las reglas de etiqueta- no deben cruzar las piernas rodilla con rodilla, sino juntar ambas rodillas y cruzar tobillo contra tobillo, ladeando un poco la parte baja de la pierna (muzlo)
En fin... cuestiones curiosas 
Saludos


----------



## la reine victoria

As a female I rarely cross my legs. It is considered, by the medical profession, to be conducive to varicose veins.  

In BE there is a phrase (slightly archaic but still heard occasionally) 'keep your legs crossed.' This is advice given to young ladies when they are going on a first date with a new beau. In other words, 'Don't let him get near your bits.' 

We also use 'I'm crossing my legs' when we urgently need to take 'a biology break' = have a p..  

I have often seen young men, with legs spread wide apart, who appear to have a nervous tic in one leg. It sort of trembles up and down, rhythmically, involves the foot, but in no way is it a 'foot tapping' movement. I find this so annoying that I've often felt like asking the offender why he does it. Discretion is the better part of valour in these situations. *I'd be interested to hear from any victims of one legged knee trembling. Why do you do it? Does it satisfy you in some way? Is it a sign of impatience? *

I have many gay friends, which is sometimes why I refer to myself as an 'old queen' in my posts. This is merely a play on my forum name La Reine Victoria My closest one is 93 years old. He always crosses his legs when seated but I've never thought of him as being effeminate. It is interstingly odd, though, that often in his company I adopt a quite masculine pose by placing one ankle across my knee. Am I subconsciously trying to send a message to him? What would Freud have had to say on the subject? I often apologise to him for sitting in an un-lady-like way but he says nothing..

I think it is up to any man, of any sexual persuasion, to sit in the way he finds most comfortable. But *please*,gentlemen, refrain from one-legged knee trembling in public. It gives me the willies, as we say in the UK.

LRV


----------



## ampurdan

I beg your pardon Your Majesty, I'm afraid that I suffer from the disease you seem to loathe... I cannot explain its cause... I only know I do it when I sit by a desk or in narrow places. It's uncosciouss...


----------



## Hakro

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> But *please*,gentlemen, refrain from one-legged knee trembling in public. It gives me the willies, as we say in the UK.
> 
> LRV


 When I was in school I once started to observe my classmates (all boys) during a lesson or exam as everybody was sitting quiet and writing. And I found that everybody was doing that knee-trembling in one way or another.

As far as I know, girls don't do it.

There's a natural explanation for this: Men are created to get food for the family by hunting (or farming or other physical job). Nowadays as men are just sitting behind the tables they have to carry out the original running after the prey in another way, usually by knee-trembling.


----------



## la reine victoria

Hakro said:
			
		

> When I was in school I once started to observe my classmates (all boys) during a lesson or exam as everybody was sitting quiet and writing. And I found that everybody was doing that knee-trembling in one way or another.
> 
> As far as I know, girls don't do it.
> 
> There's a natural explanation for this: Men are created to get food for the family by hunting (or farming or other physical job). Nowadays as men are just sitting behind the tables they have to carry out the original running after the prey in another way, usually by knee-trembling.


 
A very interesting, well expressed, theory Hakro.  You are suggesting that men are always ready to be 'on the run'.

I wonder if athletes, at the start of a race, suffer from this knee tremblig syndrome, in order to give their best performance and 'get running'.  This would be nervous anticipation I think, plus the desire to win.  Maybe to prove that they would be the best provider of food when chasing a prey?

Fascinating.

LRV


----------



## Agnès E.

Zakalwe said:
			
		

> In France, generally men don't cross their legs as it is seen as a no-manly (pas virile) position. And usually only homosexuals do it.


I don't agree with this. It must be a question of generation as well, as most of my friends (in their 30s, 40s or 50s) cross their legs; we use to seat in comfortable armchairs or sofas and they instinctively cross their legs.
I see it as a more sophisticated position (I mean, opposite from loose, casual) than the other one, which I find quite ugly as the whole body is lacking of support, as if it were a bag of sand forgotten on the sofa...


----------



## la reine victoria

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I beg your pardon Your Majesty, I'm afraid that I suffer from the disease you seem to loathe... I cannot explain its cause... I only know I do it when I sit by a desk or in narrow places. It's uncosciouss...


 
Granted, Ampurdan.  

Please see Hakro's very interesting theory.

LRV


----------



## diegodbs

My knees too have a life of their own that I can't control. Fortunately, when I'm walking, they behave.


----------



## You little ripper!

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> As a female I rarely cross my legs. It is considered, by the medical profession, to be conducive to varicose veins.


 As someone who trained as a Naturopathic doctor, I would like to confirm this.



> In BE there is a phrase (slightly archaic but still heard occasionally) 'keep your legs crossed.' This is advice given to young ladies when they are going on a first date with a new beau. In other words, 'Don't let him get near your bits.'


My Italian parents used to tell my two sisters in Italian to "keep two feet in one shoe" when they went out. I don't suppose there was much way of them falling pregnant if they did!


> I have often seen young men, with legs spread wide apart, who appear to have a nervous tic in one leg. It sort of trembles up and down, rhythmically, involves the foot, but in no way is it a 'foot tapping' movement. I find this so annoying that I've often felt like asking the offender why he does it. Discretion is the better part of valour in these situations. *I'd be interested to hear from any victims of one legged knee trembling. Why do you do it? Does it satisfy you in some way? Is it a sign of impatience? *


It's actually a nervous system problem that results in most cases from a magnesium deficiency.


----------



## la reine victoria

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> It's actually a nervous system problem that results in most cases from a magnesium deficiency.


 
Intersting to note this, Charles.

(I hope not off topic)

When my first son was born, on day two he started to show signs of uncontrollable twitching.  He was rushed off to intensive care where 'tetany' was diagnosed, due to a deficiency in magnesium and calcium.  He was given supplements and I was able to bring him home after a month.

LRV


----------



## Reving Lane

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> _From a purely "etiquette" standpoint, even women should not cross their legs at the knees. Instead, they should hold their knees together and cross their legs at the ankles. Of course, the vast majority of people are unaware of this, much less follow much basic "etiquette" these days_





			
				JazzByChas said:
			
		

> So...what if the woman is wearing pants...same applies?
> (Inquiring minds want to know!)


My two cents...Yes, even if a woman is wearing pants, crossing the legs at the ankles *is* preferable from an etiquette standpoint. It's simply more lady-like!


----------



## Sirène

Zakalwe said:
			
		

> In France, generally men don't cross their legs as it is seen as a no-manly (pas virile) position. And usually only homosexuals do it.


Most men I know cross their legs. Do I know mostly gay guys ? Nope.
I have heard a lot of silly things of the same kind, like if a man wears an earring on I can't remember which ear it means they're gay, but I've never heard that legend about leg-crossing in France.


> Moreover it is an unforcomtable position for men, as your 'things' are squashed (écrasé).


My man says you should not wear such tight trousers as they're bad for you anyway!


----------



## Zakalwe

Sirène said:
			
		

> Most men I know cross their legs. Do I know mostly gay guys ? Nope.
> I have heard a lot of silly things of the same kind, like if a man wears an earring on I can't remember which ear it means they're gay, but I've never heard that legend about leg-crossing in France.


I dont' think it is a legend as i know it since i have 10. I heard also the one about the ears and it is well-know (on the right -> gay, on the left -> hetero). If they are silly things, sure, but it does not stop them to exist.



			
				Sirène said:
			
		

> My man says you should not wear such tight trousers as they're bad for you anyway!


I don't think it comes from the tight trousers


----------



## la reine victoria

Zakalwe said:
			
		

> I dont' think it is a legend as i know it since i have 10. I heard also the one about the ears and it is well-know (on the right -> gay, on the left -> hetero). If they are silly things, sure, but it does not stop them to exist.
> 
> 
> I don't think it comes from the tight trousers


 
To help you with your English, Zakalwe (hope you don't mind).

*I* *don't think it is a legend as I have known about it since I was 10.  I have  also heard the one about the earrings, and it is well known (worn on the right, gay,  worn on the left, hetero).  They might be silly things but it doesn't stop them existing.*

*I don't think it comes from wearing tight trousers.*

Kind regards,

La Reine V


----------



## Zakalwe

Thanks a lot *Reine Victoria*.


----------



## chaval_gringo

both the earring thing and the legcrossing thing exist also in belgium and in holland. I don't do it personally because it feels uncomfortable, not because of talks nor believes.
About the foottapping, uncontrolled leg-tic, I can only say that of all my friends, only girls are having this problem, and it drives me NUTS.
I do believe altouhg it's a coincidence, not that gender-related, i'd like to stick to that medical explaination. Should tell my friends about taking some magnesium.


----------



## jereb

opino que todo depende de la postura de las piernas, si las cruzas demasiado se ve mal por lo menos en mi pais, si las cruzas solo un poco es normal, la gente dice que no es muy masculio cuando los hombre cruzan las piernas como las mujeres.


----------



## jereb

opino que todo depende de la postura de las piernas, si las cruzas demasiado se ve mal por lo menos en mi pais, si las cruzas solo un poco es normal, la gente dice que no es muy masculino cuando los hombre cruzan las piernas como las mujeres.


----------



## la reine victoria

> chaval_gringo     i'd like to stick to that medical explaination. Should tell my friends about taking some magnesium.


 
Not before asking them about their diet.  It is important to know which foods are rich in magnesium.  Whole grains, nuts, legumes such as peas and beans, green leafy vegetables (brassicas). 


LRV


----------



## chaval_gringo

vale, i'll tell them to eat cornflakes


----------



## Hakro

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Not before asking them about their diet. It is important to know which foods are rich in magnesium. Whole grains, nuts, legumes such as peas and beans, green leafy vegetables (brassicas).


How about magnesium wheels? It's not very rare that magnesium wheels are stolen from cars - could it be the foottappers?


----------



## chaval_gringo

wheeldops mmm.. I've been told they're delicious when "saignant".


----------



## Like an Angel

Oh oh, I think I'm in trouble...



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> when he crosses an ankle over a knee


If this is the way a *man* should cross his legs, then I'm lesbian  



			
				Hakro said:
			
		

> As far as I know, girls don't do it.
> There's a natural explanation for this...


 
Oh oh, today is not my day, I am a girl and I do that!  

Let's see, crossing legs as blancalaw asked, in Argentina was view as an affeminate way of crossing legs, but I think now people is more *open-minded  *

About knee-trembling, I do it when I'm nervious, some people smoke, other eat their nails, etc. I do that... and when I'm not nervious and I see someone trembling his/her knee it really bothers me, but I can understand it  

PS: why do I cross an ankle over a knee?, well it's a kind of _wild_ attitude that makes you look more self-confident (in a girl) but that's just what I think


----------



## fenixpollo

Angel, I never said that a man should cross his legs like that... I only implied that it's the "accepted" (read: "masculine") way to cross one's legs. 





			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> If this is the way a *man* should cross his legs, then I'm lesbian
> 
> PS: why do I cross an ankle over a knee?, well it's a kind of _wild_ attitude that makes you look more self-confident (in a girl) but that's just what I think.


 If you're a lesbian (or worse, _a liberated woman_) for crossing your ankle over your knee, then that makes me gay for doing it the other way.   

I guess we'll see each other at the next Gay Pride parade in BA.


----------

